# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressief.

## Hemppa

Hoi,

Ik voel me lusteloos en emotieloos. Ik ben vandaag bij de huisarts geweest en hij heeft mij dagelijks Paroxetine 10mg voorgeschreven. Nu lees ik hier op internet de meest vreselijke verhalen over en twijfel ik of ik het wel moet nemen. Wie heeft er hier goede ervaringen mee, ik wil niet verslaafd raken. Zijn er alternatieven of zou ik er pratend uit kunnen komen? :Confused:

----------


## Raimun

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik voel me lusteloos en emotieloos. Ik ben vandaag bij de huisarts geweest en hij heeft mij dagelijks Paroxetine 10mg voorgeschreven. Nu lees ik hier op internet de meest vreselijke verhalen over en twijfel ik of ik het wel moet nemen. Wie heeft er hier goede ervaringen mee, ik wil niet verslaafd raken. Zijn er alternatieven of zou ik er pratend uit kunnen komen?


Dag Hemppa .....
Lusteloosheid en emotieloos...zijn wel tekenen die bij 'n depressie horen !! 
Wil daarom nog niet zeggen dat je echt depressief bent .
Die Paroxetine ( ook Seroxat genoemd ) is dinds 1991 op de markt , het regelt in de hersenen de hoeveelheid " serotonine " .. en wordt wereldwijd gebruikt door ongeveer 20.000.000 mensen !!! (Wikipedia ! ) 

"Serotonine " is 'n natuurlijk voorkomende stof , die je normaal zelf aanmaakt !
Soms te weinig ..en kan/moet dus bijgestuurd worden !! 
Ze speelt 'n rol bij emoties en stemmingen . Daarom ook dat artsen het vrij frequent voorschrijven ..zeker bij lichte tekenen van lusteloosheid enz. ....
De dosis die jij voorgeschreven kreeg , is 'n zeer lichte dosis !! ...
Enkele jaren geleden heb ik die gebruikt tot 75 mg.
Als je er echter serieus onderdoor gaat helpt ze je niet meer ...dan heb je medicatie van 'n heel ander caliber nodig !!! Daarover zou ik mij nog niet zo
ongerust maken ....zover ben je nog helemaal niet !! 

Iedere medicatie heeft bijwerkingen ...sommigen hebben er last van ..anderen
weer niet ...is nogal persoons gebonden veronderstel ik .
Van deze lichte dosis zal je niet verslaafd raken hoor ...neem ze gerust zolang je het nodig acht !! maar vooral in samenspraak met de arts !! 
Het heeft 1 à 2 weken nodig vooralleer je de werking voelt !! 
Zoals met vele andere medicatie mag je er ook niet pardoes mee stoppen !! 
Langzaam afbouwen is noodzakelijk ..zodat jouw lichaam deze functie weer zelf over neemt !! ....
Je kan jezelf ook goed helpen , door uit te zoeken waarom ben je lusteloos ?
waarom voel je weinig emoties ?..
Alles heeft z'n oorzaak ...meestal vind je die zelf wel ..hetgeen je voelt is 'n teken dat er ergens iets mis is natuurlijk ...
Vermoed je!! of weet je !!..wat bij jou de oorzaak kan zijn ..en kan je ze oplossen ...is veel beter natuurlijk dan medicatie blijven nemen !! 
In dat geval dient de medicatie als hulp , om jouw systeem terug in orde te brengen ....waarna je weer zonder medicatie verder kan !! 
Slaap voorlopig nog maar op je beide oren !!...ook voldoende slapen is zeer belangrijk als je tekenen van depressie vertoont !! 
Hoop dat je er vlug doorheen geraakt !! 
Groetjes...Raimun

----------


## Hemppa

Beste Raimun,

Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie. Daar heb ik wat aan.
Weet je ook hoe het zit met de slaperigheid? Ik lees hier ook van alles over.
Ik ben vertegenwoordiger en rijd dus de hele dag auto, ik wil geen ongelukken veroorzaken. Ook hoor ik dat je vergeetactig van het medicijn kan worden, dat zou mij ook niet helpen.

Nogmaals bedankt,

Hemppa

----------


## Raimun

> Beste Raimun,
> 
> Bedankt voor je uitgebreide reactie. Daar heb ik wat aan.
> Weet je ook hoe het zit met de slaperigheid? Ik lees hier ook van alles over.
> Ik ben vertegenwoordiger en rijd dus de hele dag auto, ik wil geen ongelukken veroorzaken. Ook hoor ik dat je vergeetactig van het medicijn kan worden, dat zou mij ook niet helpen.
> 
> Nogmaals bedankt,
> 
> Hemppa


Hallo ..goede morgen ...heb je goed kunnen slapen ??
Zolang je normaal kan slapen is er niets aan de hand !! 
Bij depressie gaat het vooral over : niet goed kunnen slapen 's nachts !!
De medicatie maakt je rustiger ..niet echt ' slaperig '...overdag !
Desnoods knik je 'n kwartiertje 's middags , is voor iedereen goed .
Vergeetachtig zal je van deze kleine dosis niet worden hoor !! 

Naar mijn aanvoelen , ga je vantijd over de schreef !! 
of voel jij de druk om je cijfers te halen ??of er is iets anders dat jouw gedachten bezig houdt ??...dat is niet goed hé !!
Dit werkt jouw gevoelens die je beschrijft ook in de hand !! 
Daarbij , anderen merken dat !!??..
Dit kan ook in het nadeel van ' vertegenwoordigers ' werken ...
Kalm blijven is de boodschap !! 
Zoek 'n vertrouwenspersoon , praten helpt soms meer dan medicatie !!
Blijf niet in je eentje piekeren !!kruip niet in je schelp !!Leg de lat niet hoger 
dan je momenteel aan kan ! Het resultaat zal niet uitblijven !! 
Motiveer jezelf met ' positieve gedachten ' telkens je de neiging hebt om 
te piekeren ...doemdenken..enz... 
Alle begin is moeilijk !! de aanhouder wint !Dat weet jij ook hé !! 
Vandaag is 'n nieuwe dag !! sla de hand aan de ploeg ,laat je door niets of niemand van je stuk brengen !!
Zie enkel het positieve , zelfs in de kleinste dingen !! 
Het herhalen van 'positieve orders aan je onderbewuste' is nog altijd de beste
manier om jouw gedachten onder controle te krijgen !!
Geloof in jezelf !! 
Het gaat je lukken !! Succes !! 
Groeten ...
Raimun .

----------


## Ilse34

Heykes Hempa!

Ik zou eerst eens gaan babbelen met een specialist - psycholoog - psychiater.
voor dat je aan pillen begint.
Ik neem zelf ook pillen maar was er erg aan toe. Weet natuurlijk niet hoe het met jou zit. 

Succes!

----------


## Karin63

Hey Hemppa, ik heb geen ervaring met Paroxetine, neem nooit medicamenten. Maar enkele weken geleden maakten we in het bos een kruidenwandeling samen met een herboriste en zij vertelde over het Sint-Janskruid. Het is al lang in gebruik als geneeskrachtig kruid en is als plantaardig antidepressivum verkrijgbaar, ook in supermarkten. Misschien kan je dit kruid eens proberen?

Dit heb ik voor jou gezocht, mischien heb je er iets aan:

Antidepressiva
Heb onlangs een reportage gezien over het gebruik van antidepressiva. Ben daar van geschrokken. Meer dan een miljoen mensen in Nederland gebruiken antidepressiva. Het zou het serotonine gehalte in het bloed herstellen want dit zou de oorzaak van depressie zijn. Want een laag serotonine gehalte is volgens de farmaceutische industrie de oorzaak van depressie. Dit is echter geen feit. Men vermoedt (!) dat een laag serotonine gehalte de oorzaak van depressie is. Oftewel, niemand weet met zekerheid wat de oorzaak van depressie is. 

Er bleek ook dat antidepressiva feitelijk niet werken. Uit testen bleek dat mensen die een placebo gebruikten ook dachten vooruit te gaan. Een placebo is een pil die geen enkel medicijn bevat, maar de gebruiker laat denken dat het een medicijn is. Iemand die antidepressiva slikt gaat denken dat men zich beter laat voelen. Geen enkel onpartijdig onderzoek toont aan dat antidepressiva helpt. Het is feitelijk onzin dat "herstel van het serotonine gehalte" een depressie doet verdwijnen. Of het serotoninegehalte de oorzaak is van depressie is nooit aangetoont. Wel een perfecte manier om medicijnen te kunnen gaan verkopen.

Depressiviteit is een een psychische ziekte. Oftewel het komt door de manier van denken. Het is dus niet erfelijk of een of andere ziekte die je op de een of andere manier binnen krijgt. Daarom is depressiviteit niet te genezen met een pil. Het kan hooguit verdoven. Heeft eigenlijk net zo veel nut als alcohol of drugs. Als je onder invloed bent, lijkt het beter, maar het is het niet. Het verschil met antidepressiva is dat deze eigenlijk geen invloed heeft, maar men denkt dat het wat doet. 

Gebruikt iemand antidepressiva, dan gaat er een ander probleem ontstaan en dat zijn de ontwenningsverschijnselen. Want die zijn er wel. Men gaat zich dan zeer onprettig voelen en angststoornissen kunnen gaan ontstaan. Een intensieve gebruiker kan daarom niet zo maar gaan stoppen. Dit zal of heel langzaamaan moet gebeuren of onder doktersbegeleiding. Deze ontwenningsverschijnselen worden vaak "vergeten" op de bijsluiter. 

Bronvermelding: http://www.leokrans.nl/psychologie/depressief.htm

Veel sterkte Hemppa. Hopelijk voel jij je snel beter en lukt het zonder antidepressiva.

----------

